# limb tip overlays



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

They add strength to the limb tip.
Some string types can be quite hard on limb tips, so overlays are insurance against failure.
I've seen allsorts of stuff used,horn,antler,different hardwoods an laminations,all look pretty good when done right.


----------



## monket891 (Mar 31, 2007)

Do you mean strenght as protection agains snapping the tips?

Or do they strenghten the tips in a way that allows you to use fast flight string material?


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

monket891 said:


> Do you mean strenght as protection agains snapping the tips?
> 
> Or do they strenghten the tips in a way that allows you to use fast flight string material?


Both,
I have an early 70's Bear that has no reinforcing on the limb tips at all.
I'd never use a fast flight string on that bow.
All my other bows have reinforced limb tips and I don't even think about the possability of doing damage with FF strings on them.


----------



## bodork (Feb 20, 2008)

The limb tip overlays are for strength. They also add beauty to a bow. Antler tip overlays are quite strong and also add to the traditional aspect of a bow. I always add a layer of phenolic in my tip overlays. This makes them fast flight comaptable. When a bow string breaks a limb, it actually shears the length of the limb. Not across the tip. Here are a few pics of some of the more interesting tip overlays I have made. Mike


----------



## Wednesday Caste (Sep 9, 2007)

Bodork,
Man those sticks are WICKED! Gorgeous work!
Quinn


----------



## harleyrider (Jul 5, 2006)

Wednesday Caste said:


> Bodork,
> Man those sticks are WICKED! Gorgeous work!
> Quinn


I have to agree! Just about the prettiest I have seen. May we see some picts of the whole bows?

HR


----------



## monket891 (Mar 31, 2007)

i have an osage self bow and if i wanted to add some hard wood tips (say ebony or cocobolo) how should i do it? 

And Bordok, it would be awsome if we could see some of those bows. :tongue:


----------



## forgeguy (Mar 9, 2006)

pure class on those bows


----------

